
Apple stops selling 12-inch MacBook - tosh
https://9to5mac.com/2019/07/09/apple-stops-selling-macbook-mackbook-air/
======
tosh
While Apple's laptop product lineup is way simpler now this is a clear form
factor regression. I hope this is just a blip until the/a new 12".

~~~
gumby
Glad I wasn't the only one who loved the convenience of that tiny machine.
Guess there weren't enough of us though.

------
ab_c
When Steve Jobs returned to Apple in 1997, one of the first things he did was
slash the product line. There were too many options and choices that didn't
really make a significant difference in the overall experience.

Apple is slowly getting back to the point where their product line is being
oversaturated with choices again.

